

Interview with Luis von Ahn explaining his idea of using CAPTCHA to digitize books - rami
http://sciencehack.com/videos/view/3PuZ55kyf7E

======
tlrobinson
This guy is a genius; if you haven't seen his talk on human computation (which
explains some of this stuff in more depth) I highly recommend it:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143>

